# English girl moving to sharm.



## chloemay (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi, 
Im planning to move to sharm in a few months, ive already secured a job and would like some advice. Also is it easy to meet other english girls/boys working out there? 

Thanks


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

Yup. Sharm is Full of Foreigners. Just avoid the Egyptians that will try to ask you to marry them.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

chloemay said:


> Hi,
> Im planning to move to sharm in a few months, ive already secured a job and would like some advice. Also is it easy to meet other english girls/boys working out there?
> 
> Thanks


Similar thread ran last week, suggest that you read through that. General consensus (including yours truly) is don't.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

ah Demon, give her a chance. She has secured a job, for all we know, it could be with one of the hotels and a "serious" position. THere are good jobs out here too, some hotels transfer employees, offer reasonable packages and so on. If that's the case, then I think it could be a positive experience. 

YOu'lll meet people, lots of foreigenrs too living and working in Sharm, but as ICaesar suggests, ignore the ones that will ask your hand in marriage...
\


----------



## chloemay (Sep 25, 2011)

Well i have a job as guest relation in a small hotel moneys not great but food and accomodation are included so not to bad its a start hopefully i can work my way up to 1 of the bigger chains in time. Basically i want to give it a go im a differnt person wen in sharm n feel i could learn alot. What is the general safety for women on their own? 

Thanks x


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

chloemay said:


> Well i have a job as guest relation in a small hotel moneys not great but food and accomodation are included so not to bad its a start hopefully i can work my way up to 1 of the bigger chains in time. Basically i want to give it a go im a differnt person wen in sharm n feel i could learn alot. What is the general safety for women on their own?
> 
> Thanks x


Congratulations on finding a job first. Take all the precautions you would anywhere, keep your cash hidden, be careful when anywhere on your own, and as EVERYONE says, just remember when he tells you that you are special, beautiful etc etc, he says it to as many women as he can each day waiting for the one who will respond! There are plenty of other Brits and English speakers working there in hospitality, repping, guest relations, get to know them, they'll help. Good luck and go for it with confidence, life is what you make it.


----------



## chloemay (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you for your positive comments i will take them all on board. Cnt wait to start! I defo wont be accepting any marriage purposals


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

chloemay said:


> Well i have a job as guest relation in a small hotel moneys not great but food and accomodation are included so not to bad its a start hopefully i can work my way up to 1 of the bigger chains in time. Basically i want to give it a go im a differnt person wen in sharm n feel i could learn alot. What is the general safety for women on their own?
> 
> Thanks x


Chloe, quite frankly...don't. Just dont. THere are two rules of thumb with regards to working in Egypt's hospitality indurstry. Both equally important, one, stay well away from locally run hotels, two, take only managment positions, for which you will have to be very well prepared and have a title under your arm. 

You will not be able to work your way up. In fact a guest relation (guest relations officer, manager, what?) in a small local hotel in Sharm will look awful in your CV and will certainly raise future employer's eyebrows. Career suicide. Just don't.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Chloe, quite frankly...don't. Just dont. THere are two rules of thumb with regards to working in Egypt's hospitality indurstry. Both equally important, one, stay well away from locally run hotels, two, take only managment positions, for which you will have to be very well prepared and have a title under your arm.
> 
> You will not be able to work your way up. In fact a guest relation (guest relations officer, manager, what?) in a small local hotel in Sharm will look awful in your CV and will certainly raise future employer's eyebrows. Career suicide. Just don't.





this is good advice...


----------



## chloemay (Sep 25, 2011)

I appreciate your comments and understand small hotels are not the best way however i felt comfortable to start out in this hotel as i have staye there twice no my surroundings and a few people that also work there. I am in no way looking for a career jus a new experience im
Young and would like the experience of workin in a different country before i am tied dwn to children mortgage ect. Spain n similar countries dont interest me as they are jus like england but with more sun and nicer beaches. Egypt has always stuck out to me and i just think y not u onli live once if i dnt like it i can come home


----------



## chloemay (Sep 25, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Chloe, quite frankly...don't. Just dont. THere are two rules of thumb with regards to working in Egypt's hospitality indurstry. Both equally important, one, stay well away from locally run hotels, two, take only managment positions, for which you will have to be very well prepared and have a title under your arm.
> 
> You will not be able to work your way up. In fact a guest relation (guest relations officer, manager, what?) in a small local hotel in Sharm will look awful in your CV and will certainly raise future employer's eyebrows. Career suicide. Just don't.


Also could you tell me the reason that other hotel managers would see it as a really bad thing that i would of worked in a small hotel? 

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

chloemay said:


> Also could you tell me the reason that other hotel managers would see it as a really bad thing that i would of worked in a small hotel?
> 
> Thanks




If the hotel is not a name then any reference you receive will not be worth the paper it is written on. I for one would not employ anyone who did not have experience in a well known name.. ie the Hilton as service, work ethics etc in small Egyptian owned hotels are not of any standard that would be of use to you or guests in the western world.

Maiden


----------



## Jodie.W (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey, did you end up moving to Sharm? If so did you find it easy? I'm thinking about it myself for next year...


----------

